# Red Sea Root Therm 400 Heating Cable



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm buying one of those for a 55g and was wondering which plants would like it most?
are there any plants that do not like heated substrate?

I also bought double t5HO 4ft lighting (2x54W) .. hope that's enough light..
http://www.fishneedit.com/t5ho-4ft--2lamp-aquarium-light.html

would that be high or medium light for this size tank?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Many people will agree that it is better to save money and not buy the heated cable to heat your substrate. There is no evidence that plants do worse without it, and there is no evidence that plants do better with a heated substrate.

As such, it's better to just save your money and spend it on more plants 

As for the lighting, as the lights are T5HO bulbs, you would have high lighting. Be sure to keep up with your fertilization regime and keep a stable CO2 level.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I got it for about $30 so I figured it can't hurt ..

Not sure about the placement .. can I use it between layers of black eco complete or do I need a layer of sand? and then eco complete?


----------

